# Pics of our little guys!



## robc (Nov 8, 2008)

Thought I'd get some new pics of all of our little guys that are starting to get bigger.


*H. Gigas (a.k.a "LP Eater) - Cameroon Red Baboon:*

*I had sold all of my H. Gigas slings but 2 that I'd kept for myself and so I decided to use some of the substrate from their original communal tank to fill up the deli cup for the LP sling I'd just received. Apparently there was one H. Gigas left I hadn't known about and he ended up in the LP's deli cup and the LP sling was no more. Oops.*














*H. Gigas (one of the guys I kept) - Cameroon Red Baboon:*














*C. Fasciatum - Tiger Rump:*




















*G. Aureostriata - Choco Golden Knee:*














*Female B. Boehemi - Mexican Fire Leg:*

*She is in premolt so I didn't pick her up.*














*Female B. Emelia - Mexican Red Leg:*


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 8, 2008)

Very nice Ts. You need to start your own picture thread.


----------



## robc (Nov 8, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> Very nice Ts. You need to start your own picture thread.


Thanks! I actually do have my own picture thread, I just always start here and then move them there after a day or so...Rob


----------



## LasidoraGT (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice Rob, love the fasciatum, can't wait till mine gets here. Love the B.emilia. Really pretty. To sum it all up, nice t's


----------



## Thompson08 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice t's rob  I love the gigas


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 8, 2008)

sweet pics rob, i especially love the cannibalistic gigas   fully fortified with its fellow tarantulas' nutrients   seriously nice ts, i like that c fasciatum


----------



## robc (Nov 8, 2008)

fang333999 said:


> sweet pics rob, i especially love the cannibalistic gigas   fully fortified with its fellow tarantulas' nutrients   seriously nice ts, i like that c fasciatum


Yeah, he eats anything in his path!


----------



## JDeRosa (Nov 13, 2008)

robc said:


> Thought I'd get some new pics of all of our little guys that are starting to get bigger.
> 
> 
> *H. Gigas (a.k.a "LP Eater) - Cameroon Red Baboon:*
> ...



Wow, how big is that Tiger Rump? It looks HUGE!


----------



## robc (Nov 13, 2008)

The Tiger Rump is a little over 3"

robc


----------

